# Graduation Day soon approaching.



## govenor_mac (26 Oct 2006)

I checked other threads and couldn't find one to help me. Could anyone out there prepare me for the events of Graduation Day in Borden.Is the Grad ceremony in the afternoon?.Is there a dinner and dance to follow? Where is the most economical hotel? Anything you can tell me concerning this day would help.


----------



## paracowboy (26 Oct 2006)

govenor_mac said:
			
		

> Where is the most economical hotel?


honestly, I don't think anyone on here can provide information on any question but this one, if they're local to that area.



> Is the Grad ceremony in the afternoon?.Is there a dinner and dance to follow?


these two, I'd bet your only real source of info is your son.


----------



## cplcaldwell (26 Oct 2006)

> Honestly, I don't think anyone on here can provide information on any question but this one, if they're local to that area.



Well I am...

Angus Inn is the only Hotel I know of in Angus. (closest). Fairly non descript. Haven't been there in a while so you'd be taking a bit of a chance...705-424-7777 

Anything in Barrie would do fine.

 HoJo's on Dunlop Street 705-728-1312. (easy to get to Base). 

Day's Inn on Bryne Drive is new, bit of a jog through town to get back up to the base, cross Ardagh and up TownLine to get to 90 (to the base). (newer). Holiday Inn Express, same, nearby Day's Inn 705-725-1002 

BW Royal Oak is right at 90 & 400 705-721-4848. (just renovated, easy to get to base).

There's bunch more, but I've given you the closest, the brand names and the newest. 

_<edit: added the Holiday Inn>_


----------



## govenor_mac (26 Oct 2006)

My son probably could but no info was given to him as of yet.I am trying to get things ready as we have a long way to go from Cape Breton and only a month til Grad.Thanks for the help anyway.


----------



## krystal (26 Oct 2006)

if you want a cheap hotel the angus inn and the borden inn ( they are run by the same family) . They are pretty grubby though, but they are like 5 mins from base so its convience. If you have your own vehicle while your there i would strongly recommend something in barrie, as mentioned above. Good luck


----------



## niner domestic (26 Oct 2006)

Govenor: It's been 7 years since my kid had her grad but the standard grad was back then a parade, atta boys and girls presentations, march past and salute and then turning in their weapons (that can take an incredibly long time so be patient). Usually there is a reception to follow for family and friends.  Good idea for you to arrive before your kid and secure some food for them as that tends to disappear very quickly and for those left to secure the weapons, they do get there last.   

Timings will be given to your son to pass on to you.  

We stayed at a hotel in Barrie (IIRC, it was the Holiday Inn) and it takes about 25 mins to drive in.  Give yourself another 20 mins to find a parking space and get to the parade square and seated.

One bit of caution, as much as you are happy to see your child and vice versa, don't be surprized if they make a choice to want to spend time with their buds instead of you. Your son may not want to hang out with you or go to dinner. Don't take it as an affront, but rather it's all about who they have become. The CF is their family now and these people who they have just shared some incredibly hard and fun times with are as important to them as you are if not more so. They won't leave anyone behind that doesn't have their family there to take them out to celebrate.  

Enjoy the day.  The day my daughter graduated is right up there in her life moments that as a parent, I'm glad to have been able to witness.


----------



## George Wallace (26 Oct 2006)

As the time approaches, it is normal for the Staff to canvas the Students as to who they may have coming to watch the Grad.  They will usually then send out proper invitations with timings.


----------



## govenor_mac (26 Oct 2006)

Thank you ALL....N.D. I read with a lump in my throat. We have already been informed that our son is going to be spending the Grad evening with his 'new family'.No surprise there. He has such respect and admiration for his fellow recruiters(brothers & sisters).We are so moved and so proud that he belongs.


----------



## niner domestic (28 Oct 2006)

Governor: One of the things that my husband and I did for our daughter's graduation night was put a couple of hundred bucks behind the bar at the JR Club for the graduates to use.  The grads appreciated it.  

The best part was after the parade and reception my daughter and her great granpa went for a little walk.  During that walk, he gave her his words of wisdom on being a good sailor etc and then presented her with his great grandfather's ditty bag, knives and fids.  It dawned on her then just how many generations of sailors there had been in her family.  Something she says she remembers every time she pulls out one of the knives while she's at work.


----------



## SoF (29 Oct 2006)

govenor_mac said:
			
		

> I checked other threads and couldn't find one to help me. Could anyone out there prepare me for the events of Graduation Day in Borden.Is the Grad ceremony in the afternoon?.Is there a dinner and dance to follow? Where is the most economical hotel? Anything you can tell me concerning this day would help.



I did bmq in Borden this summer. The ceremony is some time from 10am to 2pm, I don't remember any better than that as we were up before 6 getting ready so I'm not sure when the families need to be there by. The ceremony is held in the parade square which is directly infront of both barracks in NRTD (naval reserve training division) Borden. The families will be seated on the bleachers. The parade is comprised of some simple drill movements. A few quick speeches and then they anounce the awards; top shot, top recruit, commradship award, etc. After the grad parade there is a meet and greet area outside infront of T119 bulding which is next to the parade square. There will be juice and cookies, it's a great opportunity to take pictures,  meet your sons instructors, and his fellow platoon members.  There is no set time for the meet and greet you can leave when you please. There is no dance or dinner. Dinner would be nice but you're free to take your son out to lunch after the parade. That's pretty much what the parade consists of, I hope that helps


----------



## govenor_mac (29 Oct 2006)

Thank you SoF. That sure raises the smoke screen for me.


----------



## fire_guy686 (29 Oct 2006)

Where its starting to get colder out and seems to be raining all the time the ceremony will probably be held in Dyte Hall on the airforce side of the base...

Like others have said you'll have a nice meet and greet over a few "pops" to meet the instructors and families of friends your son has made...Then you can take off and go do something as a family...I think I had to be back to the shacks  at 11:30 or 12...

I think my parents stayed at the Travel Lodge in Barrie on Hart Drive...Nice spot,stayed there a couple times myself...Good prices too...There are some spots in Angus but I'm not sure what the quality of the places are...Best Bet would be in Barrie

Enjoy the graduation


----------



## govenor_mac (13 Dec 2006)

Well the Graduation ceremony was absolutely wonderful. After it was over there were sensational finger foods, buffet style, picture taking and meeting everyone. We had the honor of staying on base in a two bedroom apartment. Apparently they are available to family members at a nominal fee. We had connections with someone who works there so were we very lucky. (A good hint to anyone else out there). It was a wonderful day that will remain in our memory forever.


----------



## mariomike (6 Jan 2009)

Regarding dress for family and friends at CFLRS end of course ceremonies.
Should members of city emergency services ( Police, Fire and EMS )  wear departmental dress uniform? Or, is civilian attire more appropriate?
I have searched the CFLRS and Milnet.ca websites.
Thank-you.


----------



## Michael OLeary (6 Jan 2009)

It is appropriate for guests to wear the same order of dress as those on parade.  Formal departmental dress would not be inappropriate, nor would civilian business attire.  In keeping with modern civilian habits, keep in mind that there will always be someone there severely under-dressed.


----------



## mariomike (6 Jan 2009)

Michael O`Leary said:
			
		

> It is appropriate for guests to wear the same order of dress as those on parade.  Formal departmental dress would not be inappropriate, nor would civilian business attire.  In keeping with modern civilian habits, keep in mind that there will always be someone there severely under-dressed.


Thank you, Mr O'Leary, for your reply.  
As parents, we are very much looking forward to this day.


----------



## shanesgirl (12 Jan 2009)

My husband is graduating from bmq in Feb, hes in St Jean Quebec, I was wondering if anyone has any useful information as well, such as hotels and what to expect.  I read the other posts and it seemed to help the gentleman whos daughter graduated (congratulations!!) and I would like to be prepared as I will probably be making the trip by myself from Calgary


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Jan 2009)

shanesgirl, I went for a friend's grad and stayed at the Comfort Inn.  Right off the highway and only 5 kms from the base.

Edit to add:  Just searched this on Expedia and it comes up as a Holiday Inn Express.  Same place, though.  It was undergoing renovations when I was there in Mar 2007 so it may have had a name change.


----------



## shanesgirl (12 Jan 2009)

> shanesgirl, I went for a friend's grad and stayed at the Comfort Inn.  Right off the highway and only 5 kms from the base.
> 
> Edit to add:  Just searched this on Expedia and it comes up as a Holiday Inn Express.  Same place, though.  It was undergoing renovations when I was there in Mar 2007 so it may have had a name change.



Thanks!!  im going to check that out my self right now, another thing, does the cab from the airport cost much or is there another way to get to St Jeans?


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Jan 2009)

shanesgirl said:
			
		

> Thanks!!  im going to check that out my self right now, another thing, does the cab from the airport cost much or is there another way to get to St Jeans?



Sorry, can't help you there, I drove.


----------



## chevalnoir (12 Jan 2009)

Holiday Inn Express is nice to stay at, if you can get your husband to make the reservations in his name you should qualify for a military discount as well. Register via their web site and the discount applies any time, if you register when you get there it's not offered on weekends. Cost of taxi from St. Jean to the airport when I left in November was $95.-.  Hope this helps.


----------



## shanesgirl (14 Jan 2009)

> Holiday Inn Express is nice to stay at, if you can get your husband to make the reservations in his name you should qualify for a military discount as well. Register via their web site and the discount applies any time, if you register when you get there it's not offered on weekends. Cost of taxi from St. Jean to the airport when I left in November was $95.-.  Hope this helps.



Thanks that really helped alot, this site is GREAT! everyone is soo helpful.  Thanks to you both im kind of freaked out it'll be my first time on a plane, and knowing what to expect and how prepared to be is calming 

Chevalnoir, is that the Holiday Inn Express web site?  I dont think my husband has access to a computer...also we're you there for a graduation? 

Thanks again! ;D


----------



## Lil_T (14 Jan 2009)

One word of advice on "military discounts" with hotels.  Sometimes (frequently) they're more expensive than the regular or best available rate.  Best to check rates online prior to booking on the assumption that military discount = cheaper as it's not always the case.


----------



## shanesgirl (14 Jan 2009)

> One word of advice on "military discounts" with hotels.  Sometimes (frequently) they're more expensive than the regular or best available rate.  Best to check rates online prior to booking on the assumption that military discount = cheaper as it's not always the case.



thanks lil_T, but if you dont mind why is that? (about the discount)


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Jan 2009)

shanesgirl, there's lots of reasons that hotels will offer better rates than their government/military rates.  Sometimes, there are web deals or last minute booking deals, etc.  Sometimes, it is simply the hotel's prerogative.

A couple of good sites to check on are Expedia, skoosh, gumballrate, etc.  Just Google them.  I'm on the DWAN and can't access them, otherwise I would post the links here.

Lil_T, sorry for jumping on this.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (14 Jan 2009)

Its kind of like the airlines offer you half price tickets if you are flying for a next of kins's funeral..........only thats half off the "full, on paper fare" which is usually more than twice the price one can get a ticket for on the Airline's internet site.


----------



## Lil_T (14 Jan 2009)

No worries 

My explanation

Because unfortunately, a lot of businesses will market a "military discount" or discount targeted towards other groups in an effort to drum up business.  It's an effective marketing strategy, unfortunately sometimes that discount can be as much as 5% MORE than the best available rate. Personally, I like to refer to them as discounts in disguise.   It's always smart to shop around for the best deal.  You'd be surprised at the difference in rates.  Though once in a while you will get a slightly lower rate with the military discount.   Also with the military rates, some businesses run on the assumption of the expense account.  While it's true of many gov't employees, it's not for most military pers and especially false for those travelling on personal business.

Some places do offer authentic discounts for military pers, but you have to keep your eye out.  As in everyday life, it pays off to be a smart shopper.


----------



## shanesgirl (14 Jan 2009)

Thanks guys!! i was just on expedia and couldnt find the hotel but I'm going to search again, I found a good rate straight from the web site it was $110 a night is that cheaper that the military discount?? Im getting pretty psyched for this trip now! (high fives!)


----------



## kratz (14 Jan 2009)

The Military/Government rate is negotiated each year. You can check the current rates  for accomodations online here before traveling. The above post, suggested the Holiday Inn Express, the list rate is $100 per night in January 2009.


----------



## shanesgirl (16 Jan 2009)

Thats what i got as well, it is cheaper and im getting him to reserve me a room this weekend before he goes to Farnam(I think thats what its called-i know im such a civie lol) NOW im having problems with booking the tickets, so goes life i guess, is there anything special i could get him to commemorate this day?? Im stumped, will we even have time for any of that, when he explains to me whats going to happen that day it sounds pretty busy.  Especially if they have to leave the next morning


----------

